# 2014 Pinarello Rokh vs 2014 Cannondale Synapse Hi Mod 3



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which would be a better bike. The Synapse does have better components but I could do some upgrades to the Rokh.

I plan on riding around 30 plus miles 4 times a week and would like something comfortable that also performs well. I am considering both bikes made in 2014. The Synapse has an upgraded frame for 2014.

I currently use a 2011 Synapse carbon 3 and would like a little more speed and performance yet comfortable.

Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

What's wrong with what you have now? Why would either of those bikes give you more speed over what you have now?


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

bruin11 said:


> What's wrong with what you have now? Why would either of those bikes give you more speed over what you have now?


Synapse improved the frame for 2014 and I heard good thing of Pinarello so I am seeking advice, my Synapse is good now but was thinking the Hi Mod frame is lighter and stiffer for better performance. Also they increased the length for better stability.
In a month I will get a chance to hopefully test drive both bikes, so at this point just seeking advice.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the Cannondale will be lighter but that will not matter if the Pinarello fits you better. I am very interested in these two bikes also so please report back after you ride both!


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I would expect no speed or performance increase whatsoever from what you have now.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I would look at all the comfort frames from the majors. I went from a Synapse to a Domane, fit was different and the bike just felt better. When I bought the synapse originally it was between that and a Roubaix and the Synapse felt better at that time. 

Go sit on and test ride as many as you can see which geometry speaks to you


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

bcwall said:


> I think the Cannondale will be lighter but that will not matter if the Pinarello fits you better. I am very interested in these two bikes also so please report back after you ride both!


Hi, I was unable to ride the Rokh as they did not have my size and they did not have any new Synapse available either. After talking with the sales staff they said the Rokh was a heavier bike so now thinking trying a Scott Solace and comparing with a Synapse when LBS has them available.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jon D said:


> I would look at all the comfort frames from the majors. I went from a Synapse to a Domane, fit was different and the bike just felt better. When I bought the synapse originally it was between that and a Roubaix and the Synapse felt better at that time.
> 
> Go sit on and test ride as many as you can see which geometry speaks to you


I agree with Jon. Go sit on them and test ride. I test rode seven bikes back to back at my LBS. The Pinarello Rokh being one of them I tested. It was super nice, very smooth and great looking. I was hooked on it........until I tested the Domane. Domane is a smoother, more responsive ride hands down and comes with a better warranty. Doesn't look as fancy, but you really need to ride one. You will be surprised. It was a better riding bike then anything I rode. Domane is what I plan on buying. I just have to decide which model.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you get a chance to ride the 2014 Synapse? They have done a lot of changes for 14.

I think I will also take your advice and try the Domane.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

No, I have not tried the Synapse. Our LBS doesn't carry Cannondale. I love the looks of the Cannondale's though. Especially the dark grey/red combo. Very nice looking. 
I think you will be impressed with the Domane. I went in thinking all the hype about the Domane was fluff and actually had my heart set on the Pinarello. I left a believer in the hype. Warranty/ride quality really is a nice package.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with those that question what is wrong with what you have. How much performance are you looking for? I chose the Rokh not necessarily because of the long ride comfort fit but because of the way it felt on steep, fast down hills. You might be surprised but you just may find the Synapse to be a better climber than the Rokh.

Currently my Rokh weighs in around 16.25lbs and I am using Sram Red and Zipp. There are days after 120 miles I feel great and love it but there are also days after 20 miles I wish I was on Dogma2. 

I think I would take Gaspasser1's advice and go test ride the Domane. 

Good luck with your choice and whatever you decide, only you can tell if it is right for you and that requires some good test rides.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

If you are looking at improving the climbs. I think you may be disappointed at what ever bike you switch to. When it comes to climbing better the thing that will matter most is time on the bike, or as Eddy Merckx has said, Don't upgrade, ride upgrade.

Also think that a 30 mile ride is just not that long a time in the saddle, unless you are talking lots of climbs which can slow you down(Are you talking two hours or more than three?). I'm riding a c-59 and I see the benefit more on the century rides than say a 3+ hour ride and the price point is a lot higher than what you are setting.


----------



## viffer (Jul 12, 2004)

It's amazing members of the pro race team like Peter Sagan are racing on the new Synapse. Sure it has the same carbon layup as the Evo race bike but it's still a Synapse. Some guy on a carbon Cannondale Synapse road bike was trying to race me today while I was noodling on the bike path on my 40 pound mountain bike. I think he felt he had accomplished something by beating my department store special with a near pro level race bike. Right.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

viffer said:


> It's amazing members of the pro race team like Peter Sagan are racing on the new Synapse. Sure it has the same carbon layup as the Evo race bike but it's still a Synapse. Some guy on a carbon Cannondale Synapse road bike was trying to race me today while I was noodling on the bike path on my 40 pound mountain bike. I think he felt he had accomplished something by beating my department store special with a near pro level race bike. Right.



9 years to first poast? Long time lurking.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

crbeals said:


> 9 years to first poast? Long time lurking.



he aint lurking, hes out riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## NW-Rider (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate to dig up an old post, but I am not in the same situation. I was hit by a car on Sunday which broke the frame of my 2012 Synapse. Romad, what bike did you eventually go with? I am also looking between a 2014 ROKH Ultegra and 2014 Synapse Hi-MOD 2 SRAM Red. Both can be had for around $3000, with the Synapse being used. Any new thoughts on these 2 bikes? I know people are going to say go ride them, but both will be purchased online, and with my broken ankle I couldn't ride them anyways.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

I ended up going with a 2015 Synapse Ultegra. It is quicker and more responsive than my 2011 Synapse Ultegra. The new frame from 2014 is much better in my opinion. It also won bike of the year for 2014. The Rokh seemed a little heavier. The bike shop I visited did not have my size so I didn't get a test ride. Also I have a Cannondale dealer where I live so I get good support as well. Once u ride the Synapse u will see what I mean compared to your 2012.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I have the 2014 HiMOD 2, and it is awesome. Fast and comfortable, it out performs me but I love it, can't see a need for a new bike for years!


----------

